
The Epistemology of Software Quality - noego
https://increment.com/teams/the-epistemology-of-software-quality/
======
itsdrewmiller
The title of this article is a little off-putting - I almost skipped it
because it sounded so pretentious. The actual post is interesting, well-
sourced, and insightful. I think it's more fun to try to find technical
solutions to problems, but the author is almost certainly right that focusing
on basic human productivity factors is much higher leverage.

